# Rice in all its glory!



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Having made a prepackaged long grain & wild rice and having it taste chalky, I've decided to make my own.  Wild rice is available at my local supermarket, and I always have regular rice on hand.

Can anyone share their recipes with me?  I'm looking for TNTs.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 3, 2011)

Hummmm....I'm not sitting on a great rice recipe myself Zhi, but, if I COULD help, I would!  Secret? - I didn't even know what a risotto was until Hells Kitchen debuted. *tellz on me, I killz u* LOL HAHAHA


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> Hummmm....I'm not sitting on a great rice recipe myself Zhi, but, if I COULD help, I would!  Secret? - I didn't even know what a risotto was until Hells Kitchen debuted. *tellz on me, I killz u* LOL HAHAHA



Speaking of Rissoto, I just can't imagine standing there for all that time just stirring.  My back wouldn't allow for it anyway.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 3, 2011)

Only when I make a gravy do I "sit on it like an egg", as for how many people I have been called "donkeys" for making that rice dish wrong, I have a strange desire to at least try it(eating), but, NEVER to make it!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> Only when I make a gravy do I "sit on it like an egg", as for how many people I have been called "donkeys" for making that rice dish wrong, I have a strange desire to at least try it(eating), but, NEVER to make it!!



I would like to try it too, but I'm not about to make it.

Goodnight, MM, I finally got all the posts read.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 3, 2011)

Night to you too!! 
This site is still far too interesting to me...I could read things here happily forever...its even neater when you get to "know" people, & be able to match their user names & such...I hope to log in tomorrow, & hope that SOMEONE else has useful rice info for you at least...another confession...GAH...I use Uncle Bens, &, Rice-a-Roni too at times...when I want nice, sticky rice, I leave it to the pros, & just pop into a chiinese take-out to order rice. *hangs head in shame*
C-ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara, 
If you want to make rissota and you back won't
let you stand there Use your pressure cooker.if 
you want to try it let me know and I willl hunt the
recipe 

Josie


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Zhizara,
> If you want to make rissota and you back won't
> let you stand there Use your pressure cooker.if
> you want to try it let me know and I willl hunt the
> ...



Thanks, anyway, Josie.  I don't really want to try it that bad.  Maybe someday in a restaurant to have it the right way.  

No pressure cooker any more and as much as I liked having one in the past, I'd rather just cook things on the stove or in the oven.  

For the same reason, I can't talk myself into a crockpot.  I love perfuming the house with a slow cooking pot on the stove that I have to get up and stir once in a while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is a chart on cooking times and amounts to use for all kinds of rice.  I have this page laminated and taped to the inside of my cupboard door.

http://www.goodfoodstore.com/PDF/BulkPreparationGuides/Rice.pdf


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you, PF.  I printed out a copy.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

I would appreciate it if whoever changes the titles of my threads, would let me know the reason so that I can title my future threads correctly.  Thank you.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here is a chart on cooking times and amounts to use for all kinds of rice.  I have this page laminated and taped to the inside of my cupboard door.
> 
> http://www.goodfoodstore.com/PDF/BulkPreparationGuides/Rice.pdf



Those methods probably work, but at least the one for brown basmati is less than optimal. I put 1 cup of rice and 1/4 tsp salt in 2 cups of water, bring to a boil, boil for 5-10 minutes (7 minutes on my stove), simmer with lid for ~30 minutes with no need to let it sit. But, brown basmati is very forgiving. DH was supposed to turn off the rice while I was grocery shopping. He forgot. I turned it off 1 1/2 hours late and it was fine!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

I was hoping to find not so much the ratio of white rice to wild, but for ideas for add ins.  

For instance the RAR package I bought had a spice packet.  

It wasn't very good, but that's basically what I'm looking for, seasonings, and/or add-ins that make it really special even if you start with a packaged mix.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Speaking of Rissoto, I just can't imagine standing there for all that time just stirring.  My back wouldn't allow for it anyway.



If you have a rice cooker you can make a pretty decent "faux" risotto in that. Or in the oven. 

I have no help on the wild rice though. >.< Just not a fan of it for some reason;  probably because I tried a boxed / bagged version that just wasn't up to par and I've never bothered trying it again.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Zereh said:


> If you have a rice cooker you can make a pretty decent "faux" risotto in that. Or in the oven.
> 
> I have no help on the wild rice though. >.< Just not a fan of it for some reason;  probably because I tried a boxed / bagged version that just wasn't up to par and I've never bothered trying it again.



In the past, I've used Uncle Ben's and loved it, but I probably picked up the RAR because of price, figuring it would taste the same.  Not so.  Chalky.  

RAR used to have a better product.  They changed my favorite Oriental flavor that I liked to cook up with kielbasa and onion for a good one dish meal.  I bought some recently and it no longer had the slivered almonds, and it just didn't taste good enough that I would ever make it again.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Zhizara,
> If you want to make rissota and you back won't
> let you stand there Use your pressure cooker.if
> you want to try it let me know and I willl hunt the
> ...


 Yes please!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I would appreciate it if whoever changes the titles of my threads, would let me know the reason so that I can title my future threads correctly.  Thank you.



Hey Zhizara, I haven't been on all day but I can hopefully shed a bit of light here. We try to get the thread title to reflect the content of the thread as closely as possible. So, for example, I would change something titled "Crockpot?" to "ISO best crockpot for a large family" if that were what the thread was indicating. Just an attempt to make things a bit more specific for those who search with Google. Does that help?  

Now as for the wild rice blend. If you can put together types of rice that require the same cooking times I think you would be OK. I buy the rice blends in a big tub and add my own stock to cook it in. The best one I got recently had just a bit of wild rice, brown rice, red rice, spelt and white rice in it. It was FANTASTIC cooked with beef boullion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just cooked up some brown rice, left it plain.  I cooked talapia in butter with a bit of seasoning.  After I removed the talapia, I stirred the cooked rice into the pan...seasoned it just right.  I do that alot with rice, just stirring it into whatever panjuices I have left.

I like making a chunky soup or chili and adding it over rice.  Chopped broccoli, sauteed onions.  Cooking the rice in broth or stock. Diced chicken with whatever seasoning you like...chinese, mexican, etc.


----------



## ella/TO (Jan 3, 2011)

Risotto is not hard to prepare.....it is a bit time consuming, but well worth it....and sometimes I have pre made it and then put more hot stock in it just before serving, then the cheese and it tastes just fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

Z. if you can find it...not sure it's at Wal-mart.  Lundberg Rice company makes Quick risotto mixes that are very good. And you don't have to stand and stir.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> Hey Zhizara, I haven't been on all day but I can hopefully shed a bit of light here. We try to get the thread title to reflect the content of the thread as closely as possible. So, for example, I would change something titled "Crockpot?" to "ISO best crockpot for a large family" if that were what the thread was indicating. Just an attempt to make things a bit more specific for those who search with Google. Does that help?
> 
> *Yes, thank you.*
> 
> Now as for the wild rice blend. If you can put together types of rice that require the same cooking times I think you would be OK. I buy the rice blends in a big tub and add my own stock to cook it in. The best one I got recently had just a bit of wild rice, brown rice, red rice, spelt and white rice in it. It was FANTASTIC cooked with beef boullion.



I've never seen the kinds of blends you mentioned.  They do sound good.  I'll have to take a longer look in the rice section.  I know that last time, when I actually looked for it, the wild rice was right there.  

Actually I was only thinking of the white and wild rice mixture and trying to find out what spices and add-ins would be good, but I will look for other rices.  I had never heard of red rice or spelt.

I often make chicken stock using onion soup mix then make rice with the stock, or just the soup mix.  The mix takes 4 C water so I just add 2 C rice.  I package in zip bags to pull out whenever I want rice so I don't have to cook it every time. 

I'm not sure if I've used plain bullion before, but I do have the granulated beef and chicken as a staple always on hand.  I'll try the chicken next as a change from the onion. 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just cooked up some brown rice, left it plain.  I cooked talapia in butter with a bit of seasoning.  After I removed the talapia, I stirred the cooked rice into the pan...seasoned it just right.  I do that alot with rice, just stirring it into whatever panjuices I have left.
> 
> I like making a chunky soup or chili and adding it over rice.  Chopped broccoli, sauteed onions.  Cooking the rice in broth or stock. Diced chicken with whatever seasoning you like...chinese, mexican, etc.



I really like your idea of adding the rice to the drippings.  It would also be a great way to heat up rice that had been made earlier and frozen then thawed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I really like your idea of adding the rice to the drippings. It would also be a great way to heat up rice that had been made earlier and frozen then thawed.


 Takes the guesswork of how to season the rice to compliment your meal.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2011)

The best rice blends I have gotten lately are from Trader Joe's.

You originally asked about wild rice. If there is a Trader Joe's close to you try these 2 Trader Joe Brand blends. They come in bags.


Brown Rice Medley (long grain brown rice, black barley & Daikon radish seeds) 

Basmati Rice Medley (basmati rice, wild rice, garden herbs & vegetables)

They are GREAT!! I make them with the flavor stock of whatever meat I am having with it. (Chicken stock/broth for chicken or pork dishes, beef stock/broth for beef dishes.)


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

I keep hearing about Trader Joe's, but I had never heard of it before.  

Is there a link you can post where I could shop online?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I keep hearing about Trader Joe's, but I had never heard of it before.
> 
> Is there a link you can post where I could shop online?


 I don't think they have shop online but heres a link that can help find if one is in your area.

Trader Joe's


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Dang!  The closest is 425 miles away.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Dang! The closest is 425 miles away.


 YIKES!! So sorry Z!! Maybe you can find like kinds of blends at a Whole Foods?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh well, thanks for trying.  I'm pretty limited to Sav A Lot and Walmart here.  There aren't a lot of fancy stores here on the West Bank, especially after Katrina.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

This is what the jars I buy look like. I can give you a website address if you like.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> This is what the jars I buy look like. I can give you a website address if you like.


 I haven't seen those. I would love the website Alix!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a Whole Foods in NOLA, not sure how close it is to you, Z!

And they sell the Lundberg Rice.
*Whole Foods Market*5600 Magazine StreetNew Orleans, LA 70115


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

I just about wet my pants when I saw the prices on that site. I found a comparable product here. Third item. Lundberg Family Farms Online Store


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> I just about wet my pants when I saw the prices on that site. I found a comparable product here. Third item. Lundberg Family Farms Online Store


 
Oh, that is expensive. I get it bulk for about $3/lb. I have a bin full of that one. Love it!


----------



## Claire (Jan 4, 2011)

My only experience is that wild rice takes a lot more time to cook than regular rice.  The mixes must par-boil the wild rice in the combo.  I haven't tried it in years, but it seems to me I started the wild rice a half hour before I tossed in the regular long grain rice the times I was successful.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> I just about wet my pants when I saw the prices on that site. I found a comparable product here. Third item. Lundberg Family Farms Online Store



Thanks, Alix.  I copied it to my Favorites so I can read it later.  

$8 a pound seems like a lot, but as a retired lady, I also need to treat myself to a few nice things in my remaining years.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

My mom used to use some of those rice blends and the smell and flavor was extraordinary!! I could never remember the brand. But seeing the bag logo that is the brand. I never knew where she got them almost 30 years ago. Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My mom used to use some of those rice blends and the smell and flavor was extraordinary!! I could never remember the brand. But seeing the bag logo that is the brand. I never knew where she got them almost 30 years ago. Thank you so much for the link.



Which kinds did you like best for taste and for aroma?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Which kinds did you like best for taste and for aroma?


 ALL of them!! Sorry I can't say which ones were the best because they were all good and smelled fantastic. I am not sure what blends she got I just ate them!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I'll start with Jasmine.  When you mentioned aroma, that's what I thought of, so I guess it should be first.  I love making the house smell good with cooking.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I think I'll start with Jasmine. When you mentioned aroma, that's what I thought of, so I guess it should be first. I love making the house smell good with cooking.


 I love jasmine for fried rice.

The multi colored rice blends smell wonderful. I'm not sure what the blend was but mom's blends were very colorful.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Alix.  I copied it to my Favorites so I can read it later.
> 
> $8 a pound seems like a lot, but as a retired lady, I also need to treat myself to a few nice things in my remaining years.



And that's the CHEAPER stuff I found! I buy one of those big tub things and its about 1kg and $7.99. I made a mistake last time and picked up one with dried cranberries and almonds in it. I picked the cranberries out but the almonds were tasty.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

I wish you all would stop changing the name of threads!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 4, 2011)

When cook rice in the restaurant or at home, can do it one of two ways. One way is to cook it just like pasta. Lots of water, salt or other flavorings, boil it and stir it until it is done to your liking. Then I take it off of the heat drain it, rinse and let sit in cold water until it is cooled, then drain again. This method gives you a finished rice product you can use anyway you like if you want to add things to it, fry it up, or just reheat it in the microwave as a side dish. 
When I wish to cook it in with ingredients like a paella or jambalaya, I always use the 2.25 to 1 ratio of water/liquid to rice. I simmer it and keep cooking stock or water handy to add near the end if, and when, the rice absorbs the liquid. I just add a bit and stir unil the rice is done. I always pull the dish before all of the liquid is absorbed because the hot rice will continue to cook and this will prevent the dish from becoming a big clump. 
Sometimes  cook the rice in water and pull it when it is al dente, drain it in a wire strainer which fits well inside the cooking pot. I sit the strainer full of hot rice in the pot and cover it with the lid and let it finish off with its own steam.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 4, 2011)

I have been known to use chicken or beef broth/stock/boullion granules or cubes and also dried herb/spice blends. It just depends on what I am serving with the rice. I also like adding things like mushroooms or cooked beans (drained if canned). Also chopped chicken or meat. I love to make a mexican type rice by cooking it in chicken broth and taco seasoning and then adding in black beans, chopped cilantro and lime juice at the very end.

Yes, jasmine rice smells wonderful!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2011)

I grew up in Northern MN. My dad would buy 50# burlap sacks of wild rice every fall. We ate wild rice with everything--much like other families ate potatoes--potatoes were always a treat for us (something other than wild rice). I will see if I can put my hands on my wild rice pilaf mix. It has lentils, wild rice, raisins, cinnamon, brown or white rice in it, I can't remember what all, it has been awhile since I made it. It is a mix that you can make (great hostess gift). But, the way we always made wild rice as a side was thus:

1. Rinse the wild rice in hot water (if you want to cut down the cooking time, soak for 30 minutes in hot water). 
2. Bring a pot of water (or chicken or beef stock) to a boil (the ratio of water to rice is 3:1). 
3. Add the rinsed rice to the boiling water, reduce the heat. After 20 minutes (brown rice or red rice), after 30 minutes (white rice) equalling 1/3 of the amount of wild rice. If you want to add celery, onions, or mushrooms, add when you add the other rice. I often toss in pearl barley and lentils. 
4. Simmer the rice until the wild rice "pops" (splits). Depending on the grade of the wild rice and if it is cultivated or wild, it takes about 55-65 minutes. If it hasn't popped and almost all the water is absorbed, add more water. Leftover wild rice (something I rarely have), freezes well. 

To me, wild rice is the taste of home. I stock up whenever I go to MN. I bring wild rice back for my friends. Last summer, I paid $2.29 / pound in August at the grocery store. And yes, my father still buys it in bulk, but the burlap bags are now 20# bags. And, you can buy precooked wild rice in #10 cans in the grocery stores where my parents are in Northern MN.  

We use it for everything--pancakes, bread, stuffing, casseroles (ham, water chestnuts, broccoli and cream of mushroom soup or a homemade cream of mushroom sauce), salads (wild rice, green grapes, almonds, mayo) side dishes, and even for breakfast (wild rice, cinnamon, splash of maple syrup, and raisins--one of my favorites). I love wild rice. I love the smell of it cooking, the taste of it smothered with just butter, sea salt, and pepper, the texture, everything about wild rice. Along with Janssen's Temptation, it is definitely one of my all-time comfort foods. The only thing I don't like about wild rice is harvesting it, that is hard work (did that once--easier to buy it than harvest it and process it).  

I'll look for the pilaf recipe today. Now I have to get back to work.

K.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I wish you all would stop changing the name of threads!!



It was a request from the OP. If you are subscribed it shouldn't mess anything up.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 4, 2011)

What is OP? or who is OP?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> It was a request from the OP. If you are subscribed it shouldn't mess anything up.


 It messes with me head!! LOL


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What is OP? or who is OP?


 OP was Andy's boy!! He grew up to be Mr. C's boy. Now his girl is taking over!!

So sorry I just couldn't resist!!

OP - Original Poster (I think)


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, OP is original poster, and now, back to rice. 

Zhizara, I was messing around on Amazon and you can get 9lbs of rice for $20~. They are the nice blends, three different types. If you are going to spend the money you might as well get some variety.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 4, 2011)

When my wife was on a special diet, we couldn't use any pre-packaged mixes, so
I came up with this mix. We liked it.


All spices and flavorings are dry.
1 TBSP Chicken Buillion
1 tsp dried minced onion
1 TBSP Parsley minced
1/2 tsp Garlic Powder
1/2 tsp Minced Garlic
1/2 tsp Cumin
1/4 tsp Ginger
1/2 tsp Pepper
2 tsp Seasoned Salt

Even when using the box stuff, I always saute some onion, garlic, 
sweet bell peppers and celery first. Those would be good in your own too.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> What is OP? or who is OP?



I is OP.  I originated the thread so OP is Original Poster.

I asked Alix to rename the thread because were were getting into a very interesting discussion about ALL rice.

I also wanted something cute to attract the attention of other DCers so they'd get involved.

Thanks Alix.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Oh well, thanks for trying.  I'm pretty limited to Sav A Lot and Walmart here.  There aren't a lot of fancy stores here on the West Bank, especially after Katrina.



Check out the Hong Kong Market in Gretna (925 Behrman Hwy) Not sure if they have blends....but tons of rice variety. Look on the left.. just inside the front door.

Fun!

PS....Lots of rice seasonings too!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 4, 2011)

Easy Rice recipe for you.  Tastes yummy but has a strange name.  It was brought home by my MIL from a church pot luck to her family.  They had no name for it and one of her children piped up and called it Ralph.  It's been Ralph ever since.  In spite of the name, it's a tasty and easy one pot dish, though it wasn't in the beginning.  I've just altered the cooking technique to transform it from a rice casserole to a stove top meal.

Ingredients:
1 cup brown rice (long grain white rice if you prefer it)
1 stalk celery, sliced
1 onion, chopped
1 lb. ground beef
1 pkg. Liptons Chicken Noodle Soup with meat
1 tsp. chicken soup base
1/2 tsp. rubbed sage (optional)
1/4 tsp. ground pepper (optional)
2 3/4 cups water (2 1/2 cups if using white rice)

In a three quart lidded pot, without the lid, brown the ground beef.  Add all other ingredients.  Reduce heat to simmer and cover.  Cook for 1 hour if using the brown rice, or 45 minutes with white rice.  serve with butter.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Jan 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Easy Rice recipe for you. Tastes yummy but has a strange name. It was brought home by my MIL from a church pot luck to her family. They had no name for it and one of her children piped up and called it Ralph. It's been Ralph ever since. In spite of the name, it's a tasty and easy one pot dish, though it wasn't in the beginning. I've just altered the cooking technique to transform it from a rice casserole to a stove top meal.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup brown rice (long grain white rice if you prefer it)
> ...


 Silly question but why do you put beef and chicken together?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

Uncle Bob said:


> Check out the Hong Kong Market in Gretna (925 Behrman Hwy) Not sure if they have blends....but tons of rice variety. Look on the left.. just inside the front door.
> 
> Fun!
> 
> PS....Lots of rice seasonings too!!



Thanks very much, UB.  I copied down the address and info.  I'll have to see if I can talk my neighbor into taking me.

Thanks too, for the yummy looking recipe.  I printed myself a copy to try.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I think I'll start with Jasmine. When you mentioned aroma, that's what I thought of, so I guess it should be first. I love making the house smell good with cooking.


 
not a huge fan of rice. but i love jasmine rice. not just the smell but the taste is wonderful.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll be shopping tomorrow, I'll look to see if they have anything fancy to try.  I am going to get the wild rice.  

So far I'm seeing some nice add ins.  I know I'll be adding some of the dried green onions I found.  Its a good size jar and I've used most of it up in just a few weeks.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 4, 2011)

Red rice is also called cargo rice. Where I live (SE ON), it is in the Thai food section in the grocery store. Probably available in ethnic groc. stores. Cargo rice/red rice has a nutty flavour--takes about 45 minutes to cook. Nice addition to rice dishes. 

And, BTW, wild rice is not a rice, it is the seeds of an aquatic grass and the  state grain of the state of MN.

K.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Red rice is also called cargo rice. Where I live (SE ON), it is in the Thai food section in the grocery store. Probably available in ethnic groc. stores. Cargo rice/red rice has a nutty flavour--takes about 45 minutes to cook. Nice addition to rice dishes.
> 
> And, BTW, wild rice is not a rice, it is the seeds of an aquatic grass and the  state grain of the state of MN.
> 
> K.



Thanks.  I'll look for it.  I love nutty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Thanks. I'll look for it. I love nutty.


 
I guess you do...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wild Rice Pilaf Mix (~2 qt)

3 c wild rice, rinsed and drained
2 c lentils (green or brown), rinsed and drained
1/2 c roasted almonds, pecans, or sunflower seeds (salted or unsalted)
2 c raisins or a combination of raisins and dried cranberries
1-1/2 c chopped dried mushrooms (I like using a mix of morrels, shitake, and cremani)
1 c pearl barley
1/2 c brown, white, or cargo rice
3 T dried parsley flakes
2 T dried minced onion
2 tsp dried minced garlic
1 T dried basil
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp ground pepper
1/2 tsp dried sage (I use powdered)
1/8 tsp powdered bay leaf

1. Heat oven to 300. Spread rice and lentils on cookie sheet (thin layer--I usually do 1 c at a time), bake 10-15 minutes until dry and roasted. Stir often.
2. Combine all the other ingredients in a large mixing bowl. Add rice and lentils, blend well. Store in 2 1 qt. airtight jars.

To serve:

Add 1/3 c pilaf mix to each 1 c of boiling water/beef/chicken stock. Reduce heat and simmer for 55-60 minutes. Ready when the wild rice "splits."


----------



## fricassee (Jan 5, 2011)

I often infuse jasmine rice with something aromatic like crushed lemongrass, kaffir lime leaves, bay leaves, lemon or lime juice.

I make literally over 20 kinds of risottos and have a back injury that makes it difficult to stand for more than 10 minutes in one spot.  So, earlier in the day I mince my shallots and reconstitute my dried mushrooms or mince my chives or whatever.  Then I do make the risotto, doing it in many steps.  You don't have to stir it constantly - I often must sit and rest.  There are so many variations that it is impossible to tire of them!  Risotto is one of my favourite things.


----------



## mollyanne (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't believe this thread. I never knew there was so much to discuss about rice....but then I never discussed it "in all it's glory" before 

It's a killer thread...lots of useful info....thanks Zhizara. I can smell the dreamy aromas just reading through it


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2011)

I grew up in an Armenian household and rice came in one form only - pilaf.  White rice was a major shock to me when I had it for the first time.

I know there are many varieties of pilaf.  Mom made a simple and tasty version that still appears on my plate regularly.

4 Tb  Butter
2 Oz  Angel hair or vermicelli broken into inch long pieces
1 C    Long grain white rice, well rinsed
2 C    Chicken stock/broth

Melt the butter in a 2-quart saucepan and add the pasta.  Cook over medium high heat stirring frequently until the butter and the pasta are a medium to dark brown.  This a key step.  The browning of the pasta and butter is a major contributor to the flavor of this dish.

Add the rinsed rice and stir until the rice is well coated with the butter.

Add the stock/broth and bring it to a full boil.  Reduce to a simmer cover and cook for 25 minutes.  

After 25 minutes remove the pan from the heat and leave it to rest.  

Fluff with a fork and serve.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

That sounds like the homemade version of chicken flavored Rice a Roni.
I'm going to give this a try. Thanks for the recipe, Andy. What a great way to use up leftover stock before it gets too old.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 5, 2011)

Wasn't rice-a-roni based on a recipe from an Armenian immigrant who rented a room to one of the people who then took the recipe and refined it for packaging? Seems to me there was a segment on NPR about that a couple of years ago...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That sounds like the homemade version of chicken flavored Rice a Roni.
> I'm going to give this a try. Thanks for the recipe, Andy. What a great way to use up leftover stock before it gets too old.




Fred, I prefer to think of Rice-A-Roni as a commercial version of Mom's pilaf.  

BTW, Near East makes the best commercial rice pilaf I've had.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Fred, I prefer to think of Rice-A-Roni as a commercial version of Mom's pilaf.
> 
> BTW, Near East makes the best commercial rice pilaf I've had.


 
As soon as I read my post I realized I was putting the cart in front of the horse


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> I can't believe this thread. I never knew there was so much to discuss about rice....but then I never discussed it "in all it's glory" before
> 
> It's a killer thread...lots of useful info....thanks Zhizara. I can smell the dreamy aromas just reading through it



Glad you like it.  I didn't plan it at all, just looking for seasonings to use in long grain and wild rice, but the types of rice available are inspiring.  

It definitely turned into an interesting thread.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Silly question but why do you put beef and chicken together?



Because the combination of flavors in this dish make it really good tasting, especially with a little sage, or thyme mixed in.  Besides, it's how I was taught to make it.  But my MIL would add the uncooked rice into a caserole dish, stir in the other ingredients, cover with foil, and bake it.  I just do in in a pan on the stove top.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 5, 2011)

I like to mix stocks together sometimes, especially to make rice.  Combos can be very tasty.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 5, 2011)

I was just asking because I have done that before and people think I am strange!! LOL


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I was just asking because I have done that before and people think I am strange!! LOL



We all know you're strange.  I mean, you hang out around here with people like me, BT, and a host of other really odd people like us.  Of course, BT holds the record so far for being the craziest of our unique group.  Why just yesterday, I saw a huge virtual snowball go sailing over my house.  It must have been 40 foot wide.  But he missed and it just landed harmlessly in a nearby gravel pit.  Didn't he say that he put sardines on crepes or something?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> We all know you're strange. I mean, you hang out around here with people like me, BT, and a host of other really odd people like us. Of course, BT holds the record so far for being the craziest of our unique group. Why just yesterday, I saw a huge virtual snowball go sailing over my house. It must have been 40 foot wide. But he missed and it just landed harmlessly in a nearby gravel pit. Didn't he say that he put sardines on crepes or something?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 YIKES!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> We all know you're strange.  I mean, you hang out around here with people like me, BT, and a host of other really odd people like us.  Of course, BT holds the record so far for being the craziest of our unique group.  Why just yesterday, I saw a huge virtual snowball go sailing over my house.  It must have been 40 foot wide.  But he missed and it just landed harmlessly in a nearby gravel pit.  Didn't he say that he put sardines on crepes or something?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



And here I was thinking of all the other strange people here at DC and you popped into my mind.  Pot calling the kettle black.

I suppose you will be sending virtual snowballs his way, but of course, you wouldn't miss.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> And here I was thinking of all the other strange people here at DC and you popped into my mind. Pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> I suppose you will be sending virtual snowballs his way, but of course, you wouldn't miss.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> And here I was thinking of all the other strange people here at DC and you popped into my mind.  Pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> I suppose you will be sending virtual snowballs his way, but of course, you wouldn't miss.



Though BT and I are similar, there is a difference.  He was born with it.  It's a natural talent of his.  I cultivate my strangeness.  And yes, living here about as far north as I can get, I have more virtual snow with which to make virtual snowballs.  In fact, I fired the first shot this year.  I think that I missed too.  But that's OK.  I pack mine loosely so that they break apart in the air, a cluster snowball if you will, with a whole bunch of little snowballs raining down on the target.  I don't need to be accurate.  And I flavor my virtual snowball with vanilla, sugar, and nutmeg, or sometimes I use fruit syrups, that way, Bucky gets to make snow cones. 
Wooould you like me to fire a couple in your direction, hmmmmm?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Though BT and I are similar, there is a difference.  He was born with it.  It's a natural talent of his.  I cultivate my strangeness.  And yes, living here about as far north as I can get, I have more virtual snow with which to make virtual snowballs.  In fact, I fired the first shot this year.  I think that I missed too.  But that's OK.  I pack mine loosely so that they break apart in the air, a cluster snowball if you will, with a whole bunch of little snowballs raining down on the target.  I don't need to be accurate.  And I flavor my virtual snowball with vanilla, sugar, and nutmeg, or sometimes I use fruit syrups, that way, Bucky gets to make snow cones.
> Wooould you like me to fire a couple in your direction, hmmmmm?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Bring 'em on.  I've got some butterscotch syrup and a big bowl.  Mmmmm.

I won't have any return fire, unless I can get a source for some mudbugs to send your way.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Though BT and I are similar, there is a difference. He was born with it. It's a natural talent of his. I cultivate my strangeness. And yes, living here about as far north as I can get, I have more virtual snow with which to make virtual snowballs. In fact, I fired the first shot this year. I think that I missed too. But that's OK. I pack mine loosely so that they break apart in the air, a cluster snowball if you will, with a whole bunch of little snowballs raining down on the target. I don't need to be accurate. And I flavor my virtual snowball with vanilla, sugar, and nutmeg, or sometimes I use fruit syrups, that way, Bucky gets to make snow cones.
> Wooould you like me to fire a couple in your direction, hmmmmm?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 It's a Jersey thang!! We are all born with it!! LOL


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> It's a Jersey thang!! We are all born with it!! LOL



It's one of our favorite things to seek out in others.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It's one of our favorite things to seek out in others.


 I was in a car accident in Arizona and when the ambulance came the paramedic said "You're from New Jersey aren't you? I said how'd you guess most people think NYC because of the accent. He said it's the jersey humor!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> It's a Jersey thang!! We are all born with it!! LOL


 
So how do you explain me?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

princessfiona60 said:


> so how do you explain me?


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 
My sister lives in Jersey...I drove through it once a very long time ago...does it rub off?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sister lives in Jersey...I drove through it once a very long time ago...does it rub off?


 Sometimes!! LOL


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 7, 2011)

Never been to Jersey.  But when I was stationed in Millington TN way back in 75, I had a good friend from Jersey.  But Sprout never has been to Jersey, nor has her DW, and he is easily as wacky as I am.  He even love Red Skelton, just like me.

Seeeeeeya;Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

When I got out the Wild Rice I bought yesterday, I found out I had bought a blend of Lundberg Family:

http://lundberg.elsstore.com/view/product/popup/?id=18806

I'm using it to make MsMofet's Confetti Soup.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> When I got out the Wild Rice I bought yesterday, I found out I had bought a blend of Lundberg Family:
> 
> http://lundberg.elsstore.com/view/product/popup/?id=18806
> 
> I'm using it to make MsMofet's Confetti Soup.


 That is good stuff!! My mom used to make that rice. I couldn't remember the brand because it was many years ago and mom has passed but as soon as I saw the package I reconized it. She used several blends including one with the black rice in it. I remember I loved the purpleish color it had and the wonderful nutty flavor.

It should make the soup taste fantastic!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

I had beef stock already made, so used that to make the rice.  Smells wonderful.  There is more than I need just cooking for myself, so I'll make 2 batches of soup.

I'm simmering a chicken thigh in salted water with a chopped onion and about the same amount of chopped celery for the soup stock.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2011)

BTW, wild rice is gluten free so a good choice if you have friends who are gluten-intolerant.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for that.  Several people here have mentioned needing to be gluten free.  If you see anything like that, Pop up and say so.  

Not having to deal with whether something had gluten, I wouldn't catch that.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I had beef stock already made, so used that to make the rice. Smells wonderful. There is more than I need just cooking for myself, so I'll make 2 batches of soup.
> 
> I'm simmering a chicken thigh in salted water with a chopped onion and about the same amount of chopped celery for the soup stock.


 BTW Z I cook the raw rice in the chicken stock for the soup than add the rest of the ingredients.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> BTW Z I cook the raw rice in the chicken stock for the soup than add the rest of the ingredients.



I had gathered that, but was thinking of regular rice swelling up.  It worked out well, though, because I had enough to keep half of the rice mixture for another.  It's awesome by itself.

I've got to go fill up my taster cup again.  I think I'll just try the little bit of teriyaki in the cup.  I'm glad I decided to try the sherry braised pork.  I knew that meat would be special.  This baggie was the pork from the bottom that had soaked and braised in the sherry.  

I have yet to thicken it up.  I'm kind of afraid of ruining it, so I'll eat some more and put the rest away for tomorrow.  Can you imagine how it will taste then?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I had gathered that, but was thinking of regular rice swelling up. It worked out well, though, because I had enough to keep half of the rice mixture for another. It's awesome by itself.
> 
> I've got to go fill up my taster cup again. I think I'll just try the little bit of teriyaki in the cup. I'm glad I decided to try the sherry braised pork. I knew that meat would be special. This baggie was the pork from the bottom that had soaked and braised in the sherry.
> 
> I have yet to thicken it up. I'm kind of afraid of ruining it, so I'll eat some more and put the rest away for tomorrow. Can you imagine how it will taste then?


 My soup doesn't usually last long! LOL


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My soup doesn't usually last long! LOL



This one may not make the freezer.  It's really good.  It's funny, but I started this thread after locating the rice blend, only I thought it was a full bag of just wild rice.  Since I got two batches of rice for 1 cup of mix, I'll get a total of 8 dinners I can get out of this package.  I thought it was expensive at $3.47, but I'd already decided to buy the same thing online at twice the price. 

It was your recipe that started this whole thing.  I loved the way the recipe just took of in a whole 'nother direction.  I'm beginning to think that I'll never be able to make it the way you did it.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> This one may not make the freezer. It's really good. It's funny, but I started this thread after locating the rice blend, only I thought it was a full bag of just wild rice. Since I got two batches of rice for 1 cup of mix, I'll get a total of 8 dinners I can get out of this package. I thought it was expensive at $3.47, but I'd already decided to buy the same thing online at twice the price.
> 
> It was your recipe that started this whole thing. I loved the way the recipe just took of in a whole 'nother direction. I'm beginning to think that I'll never be able to make it the way you did it.


  Oh well!! Just enjoy what you make!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Oh well!! Just enjoy what you make!



I'll keep trying until I get it right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I'll keep trying until I get it right.


 
That's the rice I was telling you about...the Lundberg...so good!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

It certainly lives up to the reputation it's been getting.  

Hi Princess!  How do you like working days?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> It certainly lives up to the reputation it's been getting.
> 
> Hi Princess! How do you like working days?


 
Hi Z!
How are you?  Over that nasty cold, yet?

Not too bad, I get to see more people, on the other hand...there's more people.  Kinda tough when you are used to having the place to yourself.  I think I'm a hermit!

One of my old fellas came looking for me today, because he hadn't gotten his hug for the day.  I went and found him later

Did some good counseling today with family member's whose Mother is dying.  Next week, I'm teaching 7 classes...2 on Medicare Charting and 5 on the Dying Process.  I know, not a fun subject, but it's a need that is important to address.  All the sudden, I'm a teacher!


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
  I remember when I used to fail in cooking rice and it ends up sticky, and there is only one place for sticky rice which is trash. My problem was always how much water or chicken stock should I pour onto the rice until I now I am a rice expert and I couldn't fail. I will tell you all how to do white rice.
  I usually go with basmati rice. I t never fails. I start by rinsing 2 cups of rice. Then in a large non-stick pot, melt 2 tablespoons butter. Add in the rice immediately after rinsing. Add salt as desired and stir continously for 1 min.
  Then pour in 3 1/2 cups of hot water or hot chicken stock. Stir and wait until boiling. Then cover the pot and cook on very low heat for 45 min. 
   For better results stir the rice from down to up after the first 30 min.
 I hope my recipe could be helpful for everyone


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi Z!
> How are you?  Over that nasty cold, yet?
> 
> Not too bad, I get to see more people, on the other hand...there's more people.  Kinda tough when you are used to having the place to yourself.  I think I'm a hermit!
> ...



PM reply


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 12, 2011)

Inspired by this thread, I picked up sweet rice and black glutenous rice today. A quick search of the web re: black rice, some of the recipes call for mirin? What is that? Also, anyone have recipes for either they'd like to share? How would you describe the taste of these two types of rice? I have no idea what I bought, figured I like most food, so I'd probably like these two....


----------



## Zereh (Jan 12, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> A quick search of the web re: black rice, some of the recipes call for mirin? What is that?



It's Japanese rice-wine with sweetish undertones to it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 12, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Inspired by this thread, I picked up sweet rice and black glutenous rice today. A quick search of the web re: black rice, some of the recipes call for mirin? What is that? Also, anyone have recipes for either they'd like to share? How would you describe the taste of these two types of rice? I have no idea what I bought, figured I like most food, so I'd probably like these two....



Please let us know.  There should be a recipe on the bag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Inspired by this thread, I picked up sweet rice and black glutenous rice today. A quick search of the web re: black rice, some of the recipes call for mirin? What is that? Also, anyone have recipes for either they'd like to share? How would you describe the taste of these two types of rice? I have no idea what I bought, figured I like most food, so I'd probably like these two....


 
I suggest cooking up a little of each according to the directions on the bag and doing your own taste test.  From there you can decide better how you would like to use them.  Use water only, no salt or anything else to cook it, that way you get the true taste of the rice.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, Maybe I can help you with some practical suggestions about rice. On my blog I've a small section about ice This section is going to increase because I've several questions about rice!
Grretings from Italy! Simona


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 18, 2011)

*This came from Wikipedia  hope it helps........Mirin* (味醂 or みりん?) is an essential condiment used in Japanese cuisine, consisting of 40%–50% sugar.[1] It is a kind of rice wine similar to sake, but with a lower alcohol content—14%[2] instead of 20%. There are three general types. The first is _hon mirin_ (lit. true mirin),[3] which contains alcohol. The second is _shio mirin_, which contains alcohol as well as 1.5% salt[1] to avoid alcohol tax. The third is _shin mirin_ (lit. new mirin),[4] or _mirin-fu chomiryo_ (lit. mirin-like seasoning),[5] which contains less than 1% alcohol yet retains the same flavour.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay--I cooked up a batch of the black glutenous rice yesterday (I soaked it for about 4 hours--it took about the same amount of time to cook as brown or cargo rice). Yes, it does have a purplish-color to it <g>. I cooked some just to taste it...hmmm...sticky. I would say it has a sweet, somewhat nutty flavor. Now to figure out what to do with the rest of it. My DH didn't particularly care for it. Too sticky. Maybe if I make a coconut juice rice pudding he'll like it...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2011)

cws, how about warming a serving of the sticky rice, then top it with sliced mango and reduced sweetened coconut milk?

one of my favourite thai desserts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 24, 2011)

buckytom said:


> cws, how about warming a serving of the sticky rice, then top it with sliced mango and reduced sweetened coconut milk?
> 
> one of my favourite thai desserts.


 That sounds really good. I have some dehyrated mango...no fresh.


----------



## simonaskitchen (Feb 2, 2011)

I found a nice article on a magazine speaking about rice and wine. Do u know which is the better wine to combine with risotto? Well, that chef suggested the white wines, expecially those with a light perlage.
I thought it'd be interesting for u to know! 
do u agree with him?
he told that into risotto, u have to add a table spoon of cream at the end of cooking, so that it gives a smoothy delight to the dish...
Simona


----------



## joesfolk (Feb 2, 2011)

I was always told that you do not add cream to risotto but I can see where just a small amount would add a lovely smooth and rich mouth feel to the dish.  Can't comment on the wine.


----------



## Lou10 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Princess...speaking of rice, does anyone have a recipe for brown/wild rice and a mixture of lentils??  I'm adding whole grains and legumes to my diet.
thanks!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 4, 2011)

Lou10 said:


> Thank you Princess...speaking of rice, does anyone have a recipe for brown/wild rice and a mixture of lentils?? I'm adding whole grains and legumes to my diet.
> thanks!


 I added brown & wild rice medley and lentils to my veggie beef soup.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 4, 2011)

The pilaf recipe I posted has lentils and wild rice. I add lentils/barley to my wild rice all the time. I just make sure that I have enough water for the grains.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 15, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I added brown & wild rice medley and lentils to my veggie beef soup.


 
Zatarain's makes an excellent red beans & rice boxed mix.


----------



## flpaintmaster (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Lou10,

I like to combine brown rice & barley as a base & then add various mixtures of sauteed onion, mushrooms, garlic, vegetables & seasonings to that.

Tim Abbott


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2011)

Chinese Shepherds Pie (lo mai gai) make your sticky rice and let it cool.
Use the left overs from a Chinese meal, the best mix is duck, char sui pork, shrimp,mushroom and add some chunks of Chinese sausage if you can buy them, mix with a little oyster sauce, wrap the mix in the sticky rice to form a pillow shape, wrap in a lotus leaf and steam for 30 mins.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 21, 2011)

flpaintmaster said:


> Hi Lou10,
> 
> I like to combine brown rice & barley as a base & then add various mixtures of sauteed onion, mushrooms, garlic, vegetables & seasonings to that.
> 
> Tim Abbott


 Sounds good. Healthy too.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a quick and easy rice recipe:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f143/taco-wild-rice-70452.html?highlight=taco+wild+rice


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 29, 2011)

I just made my first pot of Jasmine rice.  The aroma is heady.  I can see how it would make a lovely rice pudding.

How do you like to use Jasmine rice?


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I just made my first pot of Jasmine rice. The aroma is heady. I can see how it would make a lovely rice pudding.
> 
> How do you like to use Jasmine rice?


 I use it as is on the plate with stir fry or I make it into fried rice also in a  a pilaf (rice/roni).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2011)

I love Jasmine rice with any Asian dish.  I also love Basmati rice.  The aromas are heaven.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 29, 2011)

Heres the Homemade fried rice (jasmine rice, carrots, onions, soy sauce - fried in peanut oil, pre-cooked scrambled egg added and then garnished with sliced green onions & sometimes sesame seeds).


----------



## Zhizara (May 28, 2011)

I wonder how fried rice would taste using a wild rice blend?  Has anyone tried it yet?

I did get and make some Jasmine rice.  It does smell wonderful, but it's pretty delicate in flavor to eat with anything more than butter.  A bowlful makes a nice rib sticking breakfast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2011)

It's very good...adds another dimension to the taste.

I like the Jasmine rice with lemon and butter.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

I use leftover wildrice (2/3 wild, 1/3 brown) for fried rice all the time. And, I prefer the "wild" wildrice when I can get it. The cultivated rice doesn't taste the same (at least not to me) and doesn't "pop."


----------



## Zhizara (May 28, 2011)

I think it will be outstanding.  I have more of the Lundberg Wild & Brown rice blend, and I'm thinking of adding some chow mein noodles at the end for a little crunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

One of the wild rice hotdish--oops, caserole dishes that I grew up eating had chow mein noodles as a topping (see the Hamburger Caserole thread for an explanation about hotdish vs. caserole).


----------

